# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Monark apo qytetar?

## Duaje Siveten

Shekulli  Premte, 05 Shtator 2008

Monark apo qytetar?Nga Kleanthi Zoto

Monteskje, te Historia e Filozofisë të së Drejtës, thotë që në demokraci populli në disa drejtime është monark, dhe në disa drejtime të tjera nuk është veçse shtetas. Këtej lind një pyetje tjetër: Sa është monark populli tek e drejta e tij? Masë natyrisht nuk ka, por raportet e popullit monark me shtetarin monark kanë qenë e vazhdojnë të jenë në proporcion të zhdrejtë me njeri-tjetrin.

Po të studiojmë me kujdes historinë e demokracisë tek ne, do të vërejmë se me rritjen e të drejtave dhe lirive të qytetarit është kufizuar e rrudhur e drejta e shtetarit.

Demokracia e viteve 20-´24 u zbeh në vitet e mëvonshme; më pas ngriu në vitet e diktaturës. Parë në këtë aspekt më duket e drejtë ideja e Spartak Ngjelës, se që nga viti 1924, pasioni shkatërroi Parlamentin e parë Shqiptar që funksiononte demokratikisht. (Reformë Shqiptare, f.135).

Në vitet ´20-´24 të shekullit që lamë pas në Parlamentin Shqiptar ka patur një pozitë e një opozitë me vlera demokratike e qytetëruese,me deputetë të shkolluar në Perëndim. Po të studiojmë me kujdes problemet me të cilat është marrë opozita këto vite, del se ato kanë qenë themelore e u janë përgjigjur kërkesave të kohës. Opozita moderne noliane e këtyre viteve (pa mundur në këto rreshta të ndalem në hollësi) është marrë me probleme të tilla siç janë ato të ruajtjes se hapësirave të pushteteve, me luftën kundër prirjeve të ekzekutivit për të kapur hapësirat e legjislativit e të gjyqësorit,me liritë dhe të drejtat e njeriut, sidomos me ruajtjen e të drejtës së votës,me pavarësinë e ligjit, me punësimin e deri të raportet mes eksporteve e importeve të mallrave duke i dhënë gjithnjë parësi eksporteve.

Opozita e atëhershme duke vënë pikën mbi i e kishte edhe funksionin konstruktiv. Elektoratin, qytetarin, p.sh.,nuk e shihte si një votues të thjeshtë, por si një individ që duhet të ishte i vetëdijshëm për atë që bën. Liri zgjedhjesh i thonë asaj e cila e vë zgjedhësin në gjendje që mund t´ia japë votën, me kënaqësi e siguri të plotë, pa qenë i thyer apo i nënshtruar askujt prej as një fuqie.se i lirë është ai popull që ka arritur të çmojë të drejtat e tij.... (Politika, 10.05.1923).

Dhe sa më qytetare e sa më shumë ta ndjeje veten monark me të drejta një popull aq më shumë bën progres demokracia. Kjo se prirjet e disave apo të një grupi për ti rrëmbyer sovranitetin Sovranit janë me pasoja të rënda. Në këto raste duhet ti përmbahemi me rigorozitet parimit se, sa herë është zvogëluar e drejta e monarkut-popull aq herë është zmadhuar fuqia shtypëse e monarkut-pushtetar.

Pa ulur vlerat e meritat e Zogut si shtet-formues e me gjithë përpjekjet e tij për të ndërtuar një shtet me frymë perëndimore nuk e la ndjenja e tiranisë, e barjaktarizmit e pushtetit absolut për të arritur këtë gjë. Kjo sepse tirania e pushtetit absolut shpie në prerje të jetës demokratike, e më pas në internime e burgime e deri në arratisje intelektualësh të shkolluar në Perëndim e gjetkë. Dhe rrëmbimi i së drejtës së monarkut-popull arrin deri atje sa ti jepet si dhuratë edhe pjesë të territorit pa pyetur të zotët e shtëpisë. Ndaj më duket naiv edhe ndonjë krahasim që i bëhet sot mbretit Zog me Ataturkun që i dha frymë moderne shtetit turk. Monarkia që është e kundërta e shtetit modern, veç te tjerash,e bën monarkun sundimtar deri në fund të jetës së tij.

Në teori, por edhe në praktikë, populli bëhet monark-të drejtash në demokraci. Më duken me vend sot qëndrimet e opozitës për ta bërë qytetarin shqiptar, në esencë e në përmbajtje, monark të vërtet në të drejtat e tij. E them këtë se mund të flasësh tërë ditën për qytetarin e të drejtat e tij, madje mund të hipësh edhe mbi karrige në parlament, po kur synon fuqizimin e vetvetes, në fakt je kundër tij.

Opozita e vërtetë nuk është sinonim i një opozite mefistofeliane që di të thotë vetëm Jo; por një opozitë konstruktive që di edhe Jo-në edhe Po-në, që kundërshton,kritikon madje ashpër kur është e nevojshme pozitën, por edhe bashkëvepron me të kur është fjala për interesa më të gjera. Ky është edhe kuptimi mendoj i nocionit përtej kufijve partiakë që kundërshtohet shpesh nga mediokër provincialë e ziliqarë. Këmbëngulja tek zbatimi i idesë që qytetari nuk duhet konceptuar si objekt që i merr votën dhe pastaj bën çtë duash me të, është një reformë që dëshmon objektivitet, qartësi dhe njohje të thellë të realitetit shoqëror.

Realizimi i reformës që afron qytetarin me pushtetarin i jep shtetit legjitimitet e fytyrë europiane, e bën demokracinë një organizëm të gjallë e funksional. Kjo reforme, veç të tjerash, jo vetëm që e bën qytetarin subjekt aktiv, por i heq nga shpina të tepërtën shtetin mulla-parazit. Vini pak në lëvizje aparatin konceptual për ekzistencën e mbi 70 partive në afro 4 milionë banorë, e të 14 partive parlamentare që i paguan taksapaguesi shqiptar, dhe gjykoni pastaj për të drejtat e monarkut- popull. Ndaj në fushatën që po afron partizat kanë frikë sa nga koalicionet aq edhe nga bashkimet nga poshtë. Kjo se qytetari me të drejtën e votës u jep të drejtën e qenies ose mosqenies së tyre. Të tillë rëndesë kanë edhe reformat e tjera.

Po a mund të jesh monark pa qenë qytetar në detyra?

Qytetarit në demokraci nuk i lejohet indiferentizmi, aq më tepër analfabetizmi politik. Këtu nuk është fjala që në çdo hap të mendojmë politikisht e të politizojmë deri jetën private; por për probleme me karakter publik që na përkasin të gjithëve. Kryerja e detyrës si qytetar kërkon mbi të gjitha afrimin e bashkëveprimin e ndërgjegjes individuale me ndërgjegjen shoqërore.

Mendoj se duhet të ngrihemi si shoqëri, së paku, në nivelet e një vetëdijeje politike, profesionale, krijuese e kritike. E them këtë se ende nuk jemi shkëputur plotësisht nga mentaliteti e dinë ata lart.

Ata lart me sa duket, nuk i dinë mirë ca gjëra. Madje janë më keq se kaq. Gërdeci, korrupsioni galopant nga rrugët patriotike e deri te farat shterpë të misrit, sulmet ndaj medias publike, anarkia, mungesa e drejtësisë, vetëgjyqësia, etj dëshmojnë se ata lart po shndërrohen në një trup të huaj për organizmin e gjallë e të shëndetshëm të demokracisë që aspirojmë.

----------


## Albo

Ka shume mite ne artikullin me lart ne lidhje me demokracine dhe mbi historine e parlamentarizmit shqiptar. Po prek vetem disa prej tyre.

*1. Demokracine e njohin ata qe jane shkolluar ne Perendim*

Kjo eshte nje nga mitet me te medha te mentalitetit shqiptar, karakteristike jo vetem per Shqiperine por per mbare Evropen Lindore, ish-vendet e bllokut sovjetik. Ky pretendim nuk eshte aspak i vertete pasi demokracia nuk eshte as elitare dhe as perendimore as ne forme e as ne esence. Demokracia eshte e ngritur mbi nje parim te thjeshte e shume primitiv qe eshte aq i lashte sa vete njeriu i pare qe ka ecur mbi toke: njeriu vlereson si me te shenjten lirine; njeriu deshiron te jetoje i lire e ne paqe. Demokracia nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse reflektimi dhe respektimi i kesaj lirie individuale dhe popullore.

Te gjithe shqiptaret, te medhenj e te vegjel, te ditur e injorante, analfabete apo prof. doktore qofshin, e vleresojne lirine ne jeten e tyre njesoj, dhe vuajne pasojat e mungeses se saj po njesoj. Pra nuk mund te kete nje diferencim apo dallim ne kete mes midis atyre te shkolluarve ne Perendim e atyre te shkolluarve ne Shqiperi.

Miti i dyte ka lidhje me kete idene e gabuar se "parlamenti shqiptar duhet te jete i ngjashem me Akademine e Shkencave te Shqiperise", ku sipas disave, kuvendi duhet te mbledhi njerezit me inteligjente dhe me te suksesshem te vendit. Kjo nuk eshte e vertete ne asnje demokraci te botes, e nuk ka se si te jete e vertete as ne demokracine shqiptare. Kuvendi i Shqiperise mbledh te gjithe ata shqiptaret e zgjedhur me voten e lire te shqiptareve ne zonen e tyre, packa se cfare profesioni kane, packa se sa shkolle kane, packa se sa te bukur apo te shemtuar jane. Si ai shqiptari me shkolle si ai i pashkolli kane te drejten demokratike kushtetuese jo vetem te zgjedhin por edhe te zgjidhen duke kandiduar ne zgjedhjet lokale dhe qendrore.

*2. Vleresimi i shtetareve - me fjale apo me vepra?*

Ne natyren e tyre, shqiptaret jane nje popull emocional ku shpesh here emocioni triumfon mbi arsyen, idealizmat mbi realitetin, fjalet mbi veprat. Edhe me lart, theksi vihet tek ligjerimi politik dhe kultura e aktoreve politike te kohes, dhe jo tek kontributi pozitiv/negativ i tyre ne procesin e shtetformimit shqiptar. Dhe emocionet e mbarsura me propaganden politike te castit, nuk kane kursyer as historine e shkruar shqiptare e cila nguron te pasqyroje te vertetat historike ashtu sic kane ndodhur, per hir te prishjes se atij imazhit ideal qe evokon emocione ne psiqiken shqiptare.

*3. Nostalgjia per te shkuaren, si nje mohim i realitetit*

Autorit me lart i pelqen ti hedhi syte tek e shkuara per te bere krahasime te tilla qe gjoja e nxjerrin realitetin e demokracise aktuale shqiptare si te zymte. Une per vete, me aq sa kam lexuar mbi historine e shtetit shqiptar, nuk kam asnje dyshim qe sikur Ismail Bej Vlora, Ahmet Zogu, Theofan Noli, Faik Konica, Luigj Gurakuqi, etj.. te ngriheshin nga varri e te njiheshin me Shqiperine e vitit 2008 do te mrekulloheshin dhe do te hidheroheshin ne te njejten kohe. Do te mrekulloheshin nga ajo qe do tu shihnin syte: nje popull i lire e ne paqe qe ka bere hapa gjigande perpara me kohen ne te cilen ata jetuan; do te hidheroheshin qe nuk paten fatin qe te jetonin e punonin ne epoken tone, ne epoken e lirise.

Shqiperia eshte sot nje demokraci e mirefillte dhe sa me pak energji e kohe harxhohen me nostalgjite e se shkuares, aq me mire per hapin e shpejte te zhvillimit per te cilin ka nevoje vendi.

Albo

----------


## Shpat Berisha

Të nderuar,
Ju përgëzoj për hapjen e kesaj teme,që për mendimin tim  do të duhej të jetë kryetemë e gjithë spektrit politik,sociologjik,akademik e filozofik në tërë hapsirën mbarëshqiptare.

Deficiti ynë në traditën e ndërtimit të vlerave demokratike,është për mendimin tim ,shkaku i shumë frustruimeve,moskuptimeve dhe humbje energjishë, gjatë kësaj periudhe tranzicioni, e që po reflekton në prapambetje jo vetëm ekonomike,por edhe civilizuese krahasuar me kombet tjera.Shembuj nga të tri hapsirat shqiptare,këtë e vërtetojnë katërciprisht...

Uroj që të lexojmë mendime e ide të reja, për ngritjen e potences demokratike e civilizuese ndër ne dhe mes nesh...!

----------


## chino

> ...
> Po a mund të jesh monark pa qenë qytetar në detyra?
> 
> Qytetarit në demokraci nuk i lejohet indiferentizmi, aq më tepër “analfabetizmi” politik. Këtu nuk është fjala që në çdo hap të mendojmë politikisht e të politizojmë deri jetën private; por për probleme me karakter publik që na përkasin të gjithëve. Kryerja e detyrës si qytetar kërkon mbi të gjitha afrimin e bashkëveprimin e ndërgjegjes individuale me ndërgjegjen shoqërore. 
> 
> Mendoj se duhet të ngrihemi si shoqëri, së paku, në nivelet e një vetëdijeje politike, profesionale, krijuese e kritike. E them këtë se ende nuk jemi shkëputur plotësisht nga mentaliteti “e dinë ata lart”.
> 
> “Ata lart” me sa duket, nuk i dinë mirë ca gjëra. Madje janë më keq se kaq. Gërdeci, korrupsioni galopant nga “rrugët patriotike” e deri te farat shterpë të misrit, sulmet ndaj medias publike, anarkia, mungesa e drejtësisë, vetëgjyqësia, etj dëshmojnë se “ata lart” po shndërrohen në një trup të huaj për organizmin e gjallë e të shëndetshëm të demokracisë që aspirojmë.


Mendimi "e dine ata me larte" s´tregon aspak mospjekuri demokratike te qytetareve. Ka nje mori arsyesh perse qytetari edhe ne demokraci duhet te jete i disciplinuar ndaj pushtetit, duhet te pajtohet me vendimet e organeve shteterore, te cilat per shkak te resurseve te denja ne personal te kualifikuar dhe punes se tyre kolegiale zakonisht jane me te informuara ne te gjitha lemite sesa mund te jete nje qytetar si individ. Ne mendimin "e dine ata larte" bazon ekzistenca e demokracise ne teresi. Mund te kesh normat legjislative me te mirefillta, dhe vendimet me te drejta judikative te dalura nga to, por nese qytetari eshte perhere i mendimit se "e di une vet se si duhet" prap se prap nuk do te kishe demokraci, por vetegjygjesi. Eshte shume e demshme per shoqeri me kulture jo te vjeter demokratike te mbjellet bindja e nje armiqesie pushtet - qytetar.

Qytetari ushtron pushtetin e tij ne procesin e zgjedhjeve. Kushtetuta Shqiptare njeh pjesemarrje aktive te qytetarit ne shtetusheheqje edhe pas zgjedhjeve, sic p.sh. jane referendumet apo ankesat kunder vendimeve shteterore, cfaredolloji qofshin ato: legjislative, judikative apo ekzekutive. Ky eshte njeherit edhe kufiri i shprehjes se moskenaqesise se qytetarit me shtetin perjashta procesit zgjedhor. Tejkalimi i tij, eshte vetegjygjesi, anarki.

Kete do te duhej te kishte shprehur autori me qarte. Eshte e pamundshme qe qytetari pergjat procesit te zgjedhjeve te mendoj "e dine ata larte". Sepse qytetari e din se pergjat procesit te zgjedhjeve eshte ai qe zgjedh, e jo ata larte. Qeveria nuk e zgjedh vetveten, kete e di cdo qytetar shqiptar. Keshtu qe kritika e autorit ne kete pike eshte te pakten e keqkuptueshme. Te quash qytetarin "analfabet", nese ai nuk intervenon kunder nje qeverie me voten e tij, per mendimin tim ka te bej vetem me nje artikulim tipik te politikaneve profilante, qe mundohen te trembin zgjedhesin shqiptar ne nje drejtim te caktuar.

----------


## benseven11

Kush tha ndergjegje,bindje ndaj pushtetit dhe pallavra te tilla????
Demokracia eshte njohja e kushtetutes ,ligjeve dhe te drejtave qytetare,njohja e plote e te drejtave dhe fuqive ekzekutive te institucioneve shteterore,per tu shprehur hapur per shkelje te ligjeve dhe abuzimeve nga pushtetaret.Njerezit flasin dhe komentojne gazetat.Perpara se te flasesh dhe komentosh,njih kushtetuten dhe ligjet.Nje komunitet i forte lokal eshte ai qe njeh mire kushtetuten,qe nuk ka frike te shprehe gabimet,shkeljet e ligjeve nga pushtetare apo individe dhe te arrije deri aty sa te plotesoje peticione masive per heqjen nga pushteti te nje kryeministri,deputeti,pushtetari,ose kerkoje me peticion doreheqjen e presidentit.Pervec kesaj qytetaret perpara se te kercejne ne argumenta,ankesa protesta,duhet te kene nje njohje te mire te ekonomise,tregut,inflacionit,institucioneve shteterore,financiare,gjykatave,  si ato funksionojne,etj. Nqs nuk e ke ate njohje,gjerat qe do thuash,apo shkruash do te te bejne te dukesh idiot.
Liria ne demokraci nuk ekziston.Teorikisht ekziston ne libra artikuj,fjalime.Ne realitet nuk ekziston,ne asnje shtet,ne asnje sistem.

----------


## chino

> Kush tha ndergjegje,bindje ndaj pushtetit dhe pallavra te tilla????
> Demokracia eshte njohja e kushtetutes ,ligjeve dhe te drejtave qytetare,njohja e plote e te drejtave dhe fuqive ekzekutive te institucioneve shteterore,per tu shprehur hapur per shkelje te ligjeve dhe abuzimeve nga pushtetaret.Njerezit flasin dhe komentojne gazetat.Perpara se te flasesh dhe komentosh,njih kushtetuten dhe ligjet.Nje komunitet i forte lokal eshte ai qe njeh mire kushtetuten,qe nuk ka frike te shprehe gabimet,shkeljet e ligjeve nga pushtetare apo individe dhe te arrije deri aty sa te plotesoje peticione masive per heqjen nga pushteti te nje kryeministri,deputeti,pushtetari,ose kerkoje me peticion doreheqjen e presidentit.Pervec kesaj qytetaret perpara se te kercejne ne argumenta,ankesa protesta,duhet te kene nje njohje te mire te ekonomise,tregut,inflacionit,institucioneve shteterore,financiare,gjykatave,  si ato funksionojne,etj. Nqs nuk e ke ate njohje,gjerat qe do thuash,apo shkruash do te te bejne te dukesh idiot.


Ndergjegje ndaj pushtetit s´mund te kete thene askush. Sepse ndergjegja eshte shuma e vlerave te brendshme qe ka njeriu, si e tille ajo s´mund te vihet ne funksion te asnje force te jashtme. Liria e ndergjegjes eshte e drejte themelore, deformimi i ketij nocioni me relevance kushtetutore t´con ne ate idiotesi, ne te cilen ti ne fund te postimit tend thua se shkon njeriu, kur flet per ceshtje qe s´i di. Andaj kujdes. Kujdes pastaj se as per bindje askush s´foli. E edhe per "pallavra te tilla" ishe ti ai qe foli i pari. 

Shihet se ti deshiron te kritikosh mendimin tim pararendes mbi qytetarin e disciplinuar demokratikisht dhe nevojen per kufizimin e ushtrimit te mosknaqesise se tij ne mjete kushtetutore demokratike. Por ti fatkeqesisht mendimin tim as ne thelb nuk e prek. Subjekt i kritikes tende jane mendime haloscinuese, te cilat askund ne postimin tim nuk gjejne kongruence. Keshtu qe kur te kritikosh, mos te jete ashtu qe vet heshtja e biseduesit te jete nje replike e pakalueshme per ty.

Isha i qarte ne kritiken time ndaj "lartemadherise" se gazetarit. Me pengoi pohimi i tij se qytetari shqiptar nuk duhet te mendoj "e dine ata lart", duke argumentuar (autori) se ata lart nuk ditkan ca gjera, sepse kete e treguakan rastet si ai i Gerdecit, korrupsioni, mungesa e drejtesise, anarkia e tjera. Pasi ty te pengoi kritika ime ndaj tij, atehere trego pra: perse s´mund te kuptohen keto mendime si nje thirrje e autorit drejt qytetarit per rebelim e shperfillje ndaj pushtetit? Me kete pyetje lidhet ajo cka thash ne postimin paraprak. C´mund te bej une si qytetar ne rastin e Gerdecit (tani jasht procesit zgjedhor)? Investigime private apo cka? Perse ekziston Opozita parlamentare si mbrojtese e vullnetit te popullit me te gjitha te drejtat e saja kushtetutore per te kontrolluar Qeverine, p.sh. duke themeluar organe investigative parlamentare me qellim te ndricimit te rasteve si ai i Gerdecit apo ato korrupcionit? Cka mund te di une si qytetar me shume se "ata lart", dhe para se gjithash: cka sipas Kushtetutes jam i lejuar te ndermarr une qytetari ne keso raste? Kushtetuta percakton qarte te drejtat e mia subjektive si qytetar dhe i ven ato ne mbrojtje te cdokohshme. Mirepo Kushtetuta poashtu ndan qarte obligimet dhe kompetencat e shtetit me organet e tij, duke i vene keto ne kontroll te ndersjellte dhe njekohesisht duke perjashtuar qytetarin nga nderhyrja ne keto kompetenca e obligime te shtetit. Qe qytetari pritet te jete i disciplinuar demokratikisht (per te mos thene indiferent) ndaj detyrave dhe vendimeve te shtetit, kete e signalizon Kushtetuta kudo. Ky eshte pra argument kushtetutor. Kontrolli i mirefillte i Qeverise apo deshtimi ne ndricim, parandalim apo permiresim te gabimeve eventuale te Qeverise eshte pergjegjesi e politikes opozitare, jo e qytetarit. Keta duhet te zbulojne keqvajtjet dhe t´i bejne te kapshme, te kuptueshme per qytetarin, qe te mundet te japi mendimin e tij ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme. Jo te kerkohet nga qytetari te kapi situaten ne dore te veten, sepse "ky e ditka me mire se ata lart". Si te parandaloj une si qytetar "mungesen e drejtesise", per te cilen flet autori? Te anashkaloj vendimet e judikatives? Cilin gabim te Qeverise e deshmoi autori kur kritikoj Qeverine nepermjet te rastit te Gerdecit? Asnje hic. Cka eshte kjo? Cka tjeter pos "bar syve" per qytetarin pergjat procesit te ardhshem zgjedhor.




> Liria ne demokraci nuk ekziston.Teorikisht ekziston ne libra artikuj,fjalime.Ne realitet nuk ekziston,ne asnje shtet,ne asnje sistem.


Eshte kontradiktore te flasesh njehere per nje mori mundesishe qe paska qytetari per te intervenuar te pakten terthorazi ne jeten politike, dhe pastaj te pohosh se ne demokraci nuk ekziston liri. Sigurisht se varet se si e definon lirine. Por sido qe do ta definosh, demokracia mbetet sistemi me i volitshem per ate definicion. Korigjom, nese don.

----------


## benseven11

You need a reality check.

----------


## Baptist

> Shekulli  Premte, 05 Shtator 2008
> 
> Monark apo qytetar?Nga Kleanthi Zoto
> 
> Monteskje, te “Historia e Filozofisë të së Drejtës”, thotë që “në demokraci populli në disa drejtime është monark, dhe në disa drejtime të tjera nuk është veçse shtetas”. Këtej lind një pyetje tjetër: Sa është “monark” populli tek e drejta e tij? Masë natyrisht nuk ka, por raportet e popullit “monark” me shtetarin “monark” kanë qenë e vazhdojnë të jenë në proporcion të zhdrejtë me njeri-tjetrin.
> 
> Po të studiojmë me kujdes historinë e demokracisë tek ne, do të vërejmë se me rritjen e të drejtave dhe lirive të qytetarit është kufizuar e rrudhur “e drejta” e shtetarit.
> 
> Demokracia e viteve ’20-´24 u zbeh në vitet e mëvonshme; më pas ngriu në vitet e diktaturës. Parë në këtë aspekt më duket e drejtë ideja e Spartak Ngjelës, se “që nga viti 1924,… pasioni shkatërroi Parlamentin e parë Shqiptar që funksiononte demokratikisht…”. (“Reformë Shqiptare”, f.135).
> ...


Zoteri i nderuar. 
Ti ketij autorit te cituar duhet qe se pari t'ia s'pjegosh mire kuptimin e fjales dhe titullit "Monark". 
Nje njeri me nivel te tillle te 'dijes' nuk e meriton hapesiren mediale, e kurresesi leximin dhe vemendjen tone qytetare.

Kleanthi Zoto, - meso kuptimin e nocioneve qe po levron! Sidomos kur flet per Demokracine.
Meso shqip.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Teorikisht eshte artikull i sakte, por nuk mund te uniformohet demokracia, sepse cdo shtet gezon karakteristika individuale qe e vecojne edhe llojin e arritjen e demokracise sikurse te qytetareve. 

Duke iu permbajtur artikullit... shpesh here pyetet: A eshte demokracia "Fuqia e popullit"? sepse akoma nuk dihet saktesisht se cila eshte me saktesi perqindja e vlera e kesaj fuqie. Demokraci quhej edhe ajo e vendeve komuniste pas Luftes se Dyte Boterore, sepse varej gjoja ne bashkepunimin e klases punetore ku cdo gje ishte e barabarte e qe ne te vertete u tregua me falimentuese se cdo regjim tjeter. 
Demokracia kerkon qytetare te pregatitur, njerez qe dine te bejne zgjedhjet e duhura per nje jete sa me te mire e me kushte sa me te lehta per to. Nuk besoj se kane luftuar kot shume klasa shoqerore e sidomos fshatare per te arritur demokracine, e prandaj eshte mese normale qe demokracia te kerkoje njerez me dije, njerez qe nqs i jepet nje rol i caktuar ne te madhen qeveri do te dine ta perdorin me efikasitetin e duhur kete rol e jo te ngrohin karrigen se i ka rene per pjese sic bejen shumica e tyre qe s'ia kane idene se ku e per cfare ndodhen aty. 
Qytetari demokratik pra duhet te bashkepunoje sikur te jete vete "fuqia" per te arritur ne menyre kolektive lirite e te drejtat themelore, sikurse me ane te ketyre harmonine individuale e familjare. Ne demokracine e mirefillte nuk je vetem qytetar qe zoteron te drejta, por je edhe qytetar qe i detyrohesh, me ane te sherbimit apo mbrojtjes se asaj qe te ushqen e qe te jep emer e nder, me cdo force.

----------

